# Immersion vs. Whispersinc



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

If I already have the audiobook but want the kindle ebook later, and it is listed on the Whispersinc list,  will it allow me to use the immersion feature on FireHD7?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it works both ways, Joan.  I think Leslie or Heather may have tested it...

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, I was able to get immersion when I bought the audio book after having the kindle book when it was listed as Whspersinc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe I'm confused, but my understanding is that "Whispersync" is different to "Immersion".

I thought Whispersync was the overall "all your books will sync on Amazon so you can pick up whereyou left off on any device".

When they added the feature of being able to sync to audible books too, I thought they used a different name.

But my understanding of "Immersion" is that, on certain Fires, you can be reading the kindle book while listening and following a long in the audible book _at the same time_.

So an audible book and a kindle book will sync via whispersync for audible (or whatever it's called) even if you don't have Fires, as long as the books/accounts are linked. But you need a specific device to have it read along with you.

Just clarifying ---- I think. Maybe I've muddied the waters and I'm completely wrong.  I admit to not doing anything, really, with audiobooks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Amazon doesn't indicate which books are available for "Immersion," it lists whether a book is available for Whispersync.  And Joan's question was, if it shows a book as available for Whispersync, would she be able to use Immersion on her Fire HDX.  And the answer is yes, she should be able to (and apparently was able to).  

So, for the purposes of "can I use Immersion?" Whispersync=immersion as far as a notation on the product page.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!

So, the conclusion is, if the audible book is linked and can sync with the kindle book (which it indicates by saying 'whispersync' is available), immersion should work on Fires that have it as a feature.

Gotcha!

Even though I'll probably never use the feature, I like to know how things work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's our theory until proven wrong.




Ann in Arlington said:


> Even though I'll probably never use the feature, I like to know how things work.


Geeks of the world unite!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should really do more testing.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

The FireHD7 has the Immersion capability.  So I believe I have it working so that I can hear the audio as the page is scrolling through the story.  I understand that Whispersinc only finds the page you left off listening to when you have audio and Kindlebook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly!

Interestingly and appropriately, if you shop on your device, the emphasis is on immersion reading, but Whispersync is also mentioned.










Betsy


----------

